# Dwarf Hotot Kits (bunnies)!



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

My kits were just born 4-28-12  They are from a purebred Dwarf hotot buck and doe also pedigreed. The mother is a sport (spotted) and father is a black banded (black around eyes) there were 3 born!








Black Banded







Sport







Black Banded









I will also continue to post pictures as they grow and get bigger


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Do you have pics of the buck & doe? Baby bunnies kind of creep me out, I will look forward to seeing pics of the little critters when they have hair :wink:


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

I had 14 californian kits born as well yesterday! Six from my first mom and eight from my second however theyre all now with the first mom since the second moms instincts didnt kick it. Theyre were born around noon and were scattered all over the floor of my rabbitry. All freezing and starving. It was terrible. However theyre all warm and safe and cozy now!


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

My kits are buried in the ground lol, she dug a hole in the horse stall she lives in and had them down there, I just have to peal back the rubber mat to see them 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

That sounds like an awesome setup! If i didnt lose rabbits to the heat every year id love to have my in a better place than the garage but sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do. I lose two grand champions and a grand champion producer last year.. JUST after the grands first litter turned a month old.


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

Aww that's not good, I hope I don't lose any bunnies this year or any rabbits!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks! I sure hope im not gonna. The bunnies i got to replace em were VERY expensive x.X Also i must say... ima sucker for dwarf hotots! I can never find any around here or they'd be what i bred. Sadly calis are basically what people want around here. Livestock show rabbits.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

How cute! I like the black eyeliner (for lack of better word) on the white rabbit.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> How cute! I like the black eyeliner (for lack of better word) on the white rabbit.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The black banded 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

SQUEE. SO cute .


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Brings back memories, my rabbit had babies one time and sadly passed away due to 40+ degree heat.


----------



## PetoftheDay (Mar 21, 2012)

Oh, goody, I was just checking back hoping to see newer (furry) pictures! Sooo cute! Everybody still doing well? Kits can be so fragile ...


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

PetoftheDay said:


> Oh, goody, I was just checking back hoping to see newer (furry) pictures! Sooo cute! Everybody still doing well? Kits can be so fragile ...


All 3 alive and wiggling!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PetoftheDay (Mar 21, 2012)

lucky2008 said:


> All 3 alive and wiggling!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ooh, good! Congrats again! It'll be interesting to see which parent they end up resembling more!


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

More pictures!!!! All 3 alive and cute!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Ahhh so cute :3


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

Here is my website so if anyone wants to see more pictures they are in the blog tab (under more)
Honey Bunny Farm - Home


----------



## JanetsPaintedRayne (Apr 28, 2012)

I want a bunny! I feel like a child when looking at some of these photos!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Awww, they are much cuter with hair


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

How big do these rabbits get? 

I want a rabbit but not one the size of my dog. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

JanetsPaintedRayne said:


> I want a bunny! I feel like a child when looking at some of these photos!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Go buy one 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Awww, they are much cuter with hair


Agreed
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

BarrelWannabe said:


> How big do these rabbits get?
> 
> I want a rabbit but not one the size of my dog.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Around 2-4 lbs
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

Aww! That makes me want one really bad now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

BarrelWannabe said:


> Aww! That makes me want one really bad now.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If you do get one I recommend a buck if you want a friendly rabbit the does are very moody if in heat but can be cuddle bugs!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

Might be getting a breeding pair of mini lops!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

LOVE the middle rabbit.. I had a rabbit once. Named him sweetie  He was lovely but then someone ate him :'(


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

Going to pick up my breeding pair of mini lops soon!!


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

This is a picture they had of the doe I am buying she is a blue broken


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

Kammy my mini lop is due in 4 weeks and tofu is due in 1/2 week or so! That means more babies!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

Tofu just had her litter last night, 6 kits 3 black banded 3 sport!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

aww so many cute babies! brings back memories of when i owned dawrf rabbits!


----------

